

Robotic Intelligence - or signals of the Singularity? - ChuckMcM
http://www.escholarship.org/uc/item/83b1t1zk

======
ChuckMcM
This is a fascinating paper which discusses how 'intelligence' emerges as
inter-dependent organizations and actors seek out advantage. After reading it
I was thinking _" Ok, so the next Phd thesis will be someone who writes three
genetic algorithm engines each targeting their own fitness function, and
fighting the other two for resources."_

